# Wanna let her lick me... Purrrrrrrrr!



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 23, 2006)

*I want to tell you a story*​
_*About a little cutey*_
_*She's ass-slappin' pretty*_
_*And voluptuous fingers*_
_*Wanna let her lick me*_
_*Stick the thick of my pussy*_
_*And as I cross the street*_
_*She looks good enough to eat me*_

_*Kitty!*_
_*Your flesh is so*_
_*Your flesh is nice*_
_*Your flesh is nice*_
_*Let me take a bite*_


Hehehe Gotta love Jeff Buckley! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, my boyfriend got a little new kitten and he's been drooling over it saying he's the cutest thing ever... Sooooo I decided to see if he changes his mind, let's see which pussy he likes best, haha!













MEOOOOOOW!!!
Mind the bra, the rest of the pics shall remain private 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















And here's the boy and the kitten


----------



## RavenHairChick (Apr 23, 2006)

Oooookay


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 23, 2006)

Erm, relax... I'm just posting a silly fun thing like many people do on here.


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 23, 2006)

You're gorgeous, but you do have some competition from the kitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's so tiiiiiiiny!

No worries, it will grow up and cease to be as cute and novel!  Heheheh


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_You're gorgeous, but you do have some competition from the kitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so tiiiiiiiny!

No worries, it will grow up and cease to be as cute and novel! Heheheh_

 
Oh I looooooooove the little kitten too! I can't get over little fluffy things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2006)

whoaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 um, can we say sex kitten???? u look smokin' sandra!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 23, 2006)

ooh la la sandra! gorgeous! $20 says he changes his mind


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats hot! I said awww out loud at the kitten, im a sucker for fluffy too


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 23, 2006)

someone lookin sexy and omfg look at that kitten!


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 23, 2006)

Cute!
I adore that bra and the ears! Nice eyebrows too.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 23, 2006)

You look pretty but the poem, or whatever it is, is nasty and belongs on a porn page.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love it! Two cute kitties.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Aww!  I want a kitten.  As in the animal, not a hot, almost naked chick.  lol I kid I kid!

You look amazing!


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *curlyqmishee* 
_You look pretty but the poem, or whatever it is, is nasty and belongs on a porn page._

 
I agree; you do look very pretty, but I do think the 'song' was a little bit extra.

Peace.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 23, 2006)

okay listen guys, get a grip. it isn't up to you to say what belongs on a porn page. it is a song, left to interpretation and your interpretation is going to be different than the next persons. don't censor music or art. thank you first amendment. 

miss pumpkin, you look hotttt. don't let them cramp your style.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd take a bite of that flesh!!...Love the look, can we say MEOW!...LOVE the poem, I think it goes awesome with the hotness of this!!...okay, I have to do it again...MEOW!


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Apr 23, 2006)

well, personally, i LOVE jeff buckley.
you, and your makeup, and that kitty...makes me want to take a bite


----------



## samila18 (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree! very sexy! I bet your boyfriend chooses you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure the little kitten couldn't give him a fraction of what you could! you're beautiful, and I love the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that whoever doesn't like the song shouldn't read it.. it's just a SONG.. with ONE "bad" word in it..

LOVELY look, though!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_okay listen guys, get a grip. it isn't up to you to say what belongs on a porn page. it is a song, left to interpretation and your interpretation is going to be different than the next persons. don't censor music or art. thank you first amendment. 

miss pumpkin, you look hotttt. don't let them cramp your style._

 
Thank you!

And btw the way miss pumpkin ur schmooking

~VD


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 24, 2006)

Mrrrrrow! Too hot!! I love the look and the poem. Very sexy. And kitten is so cute too!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 24, 2006)

you are totally sexy! your poor boyfriend must be torn =)


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 24, 2006)

H-O-T girl!!! damn you look great Sandra!


----------



## nyrak (Apr 24, 2006)

Love saucy ol' Jeff Buckley and love your look - let the battle of the kitties commence!  What are you wearing on your lips by the way?


----------



## Sephora Bunny (Apr 24, 2006)

I have that same bra!!!!!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 24, 2006)

You look incredibly hott! I'm pretty convinced that your boyfriend picked you...lol. Love the lip color also.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 24, 2006)

The hottest kitty ever! Seriously sexy, I love the pretty bra, and how you did your lashes. You're just amazing all round really.

And some people, lighten up! x


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

*I'm sorry if someone felt offended by the song, but I think Jeff Buckley was one of the best musicians of all time, and he was just kidding with that song really. If you heard it you would see it's like a joke, even the voice he makes and everything*...

To make up for it,


_There's the moon asking to stay_​_Long enough for the clouds to fly me away_​_Well it's my time coming, i'm not afraid to die_​_My fading voice sings of love, _​_But she cries to the clicking of time_​_Of time_​_Wait in the fire... _​_And she weeps on my arm_​_Walking to the bright lights in sorrow_​_Oh drink a bit of wine we both might go tomorrow_​_Oh my love_​_And the rain is falling and i believe _​_My time has come_​_It reminds me of the pain _​_I might leave _​_Leave behind_​_Wait in the fire..._​_And I feel them drown my name_​_So easy to know and forget with this kiss_​_I'm not afraid to go but it goes so slow_​


----------



## alurabella (Apr 24, 2006)

Eh, don't worry about those comments... they can get over it. Jeff Buckley rocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And you are looking GREAT!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alurabella* 
_Eh, don't worry about those comments... they can get over it. Jeff Buckley rocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And you are looking GREAT!_

 
i concur.


----------



## user4 (Apr 24, 2006)

girl..... u r gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 24, 2006)

Meow Catwoman.  You look hot!
Love the make up and the words went beautifully, lol.
Great bra btw.  I wish I could get pretty things like that for my big hooters!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Meow Catwoman. You look hot!
Love the make up and the words went beautifully, lol.
Great bra btw. I wish I could get pretty things like that for my big hooters!_

 
And I wish I could get big hooters for my bra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss your FOTD's woman!!


----------



## colormust (Apr 24, 2006)

pure hotness girl.....


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 24, 2006)

so pretty and i love this sexy look...and the kitten/cat


----------



## TRES TEAL (Apr 24, 2006)

i love these pics !!! and the song was good too !! the makeup is hott, and i am in luv with that bra !!! i want 1 sooooo bad !! yur kitty looks so cute and cuddly too !!


----------



## stacey (Apr 24, 2006)

you are humpable hot!


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 24, 2006)

that kitten is soooooooo precious and sweet. 
and your makeup looks awesome- very sexy!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 24, 2006)

aww the kitty so cute!


----------



## firefly (Apr 24, 2006)

You look adorable and sexy at the same time! And, you have great taste in music...my boyfriend would agree-he loves Jeff Buckley! Btw, what's on your lips? its super pretty


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dearstars (Apr 25, 2006)

Very hot! I bet half the fuss wouldn't have been made if there wasn't the word "pussy" in that song. Geez.


----------



## User34 (Apr 25, 2006)

talk about sex kitten huh.. looks great !!


----------



## clocked (Apr 25, 2006)

AAAAH Jeff Buckley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 love of my life
your makeup looks beautiful, every feature looks really well-defined


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 25, 2006)

Owe owe owe! You are lookin hot! I love the makeup..well, I love the whole look  I like the song as well! I'm actually gonna go download it now! lol


----------



## user3 (Apr 25, 2006)

aaahhh Miss Pumpkin...the song is fine and you are fine so...........It's all fine


----------



## Delphi373 (Apr 26, 2006)

I love it!!!  He he...my BF would go crazy if I did that (I mean in a good way!!!) - yours is a lucky man as I'm sure he must realize...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  And what a super-cute kitty!!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2006)

pfffft! seriously, some people need to get over themselves and their "morals"...

you look amaziiiing!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Apr 26, 2006)

youuuuuuuuu loookk hotttt!! loveeee it!!


----------



## KJam (Apr 27, 2006)

Cute cat, but you win, hands down!


----------



## Melisanda (Apr 27, 2006)

OMG; believe it or not but when i was looking at your puuuurty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pics, Jeff Buckley's Your flesh is so nice started to play on my custom FM radio.      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That has to mean something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *sings along*


----------



## punkin (Apr 27, 2006)

Meow!


----------



## nordic_doll (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RavenHairChick* 
_Oooookay_

 

get over yourself.


----------



## RavenHairChick (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nordic_doll* 
_get over yourself._

 

Um, I'm 'over myself'  I just thought that parading around in your bra posting pics such as that was a bit much, is all. I'm entitled my opinion just as everyone else is - I guess it may have been best for me to keep it to myself, but I wasn't offensive.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 27, 2006)

You look gorgeous as ever chica, I don't think he'll having any problem deciding (although the kitten is very cute!)

I can't that a pic of a pretty girl in a bra and song lyrics caused so much controversy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you outlaw you


----------

